# The new setup almost done VRT



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

After lots of work..



























































































































_Modified by juan8595 at 5:44 AM 4-21-2009_

_Modified by juan8595 at 1:28 PM 6-14-2009_

_Modified by juan8595 at 1:29 PM 6-14-2009_


_Modified by juan8595 at 1:30 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*

Hum...i thought you jumped to a 24v. What turbo is that?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (05JettaGLXVR6)*

looks like you'll be limiting your IC piping. LOL
not many places to look for boost leaks.
nice stuff.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (05JettaGLXVR6)*

one project at the time this will be done in two weeks. Maybe at the track next weekend.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*








Siiiick! More information on it, please! Plans for the car??


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (Weiss)*

thats nuts


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*

looks very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

Lookin' great Louis! I want that manifold! I need to start saving my pennies. How much weight does the extra Air to Water intercooler set up weigh over stock? Do you run the A/W set up through the stock rad? Great work!
-Andrew


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*

looking good bro. i still need to stop by.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Its a SPA turbo (7000M-t4) now waiting on:
- Tial 44m wastegate. 
- 3.5" mandrel bends for the down pipe.
- Some fittings/hose to do all the plumbing.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Flyweight)*

No it uses its own aluminum reservoir /radiator and pumps.


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

Looks good


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

what track are you planning on running at.
id like to see this thing in person, possibly line up next to it







haha


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (nofear0788)*

Island Drag way for now, plans for waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (juan8595)*

nice work man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Moar pics.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_nice work man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Moar pics.

I know, soon


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (juan8595)*

sick, i like how you mounted the BOV. Nice job!


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

If you would have use a EIP style mani you would'nt had to have the rain tray. I guess its the old use what ya got moto. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the thinking outside of the box.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_If you would have use a EIP style mani you would'nt had to have the rain tray. I guess its the old use what ya got moto. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the thinking outside of the box.

I made it all when I had a smaller turbo thats why


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (juan8595)*

the EIP manifold also puts the turbo super low.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the EIP manifold also puts the turbo super low.

The EIP manifold also doesn't fit anything but small on-center turbos.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*

Nice chill-box cap.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT ('dubber)*

more work


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*

Nice work!!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*

Nice work Juan. I will put your custom SRI on my car soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (RedDevil)*

What are you doing for PCV? I'd like to see some pics of the valve cover if you can, please.
Also, what size A/W core did you go with?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (corrado-correr)*

i LOVE this build, and this pic alone makes me smile.....


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*

You my friend are a BEAST! All types of fuzzy feelings inside


----------



## VERNONVDUB (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (turboit)*

I saw this for the first time in person yesterday, and all I can say is WOW. 
Great work and I will call you next week. Ed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VERNONVDUB at 4:37 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (VERNONVDUB)*

Good **** Luis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (.G.L.I.)*

thank you guys. I'm now working on the down pipe.......


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
more pictures


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (GTijoejoe)*

very nice! i love that setup!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (mk4vrjtta)*

That looks wicked props on doing something different. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

dear god thats sick


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Juan, u rule dude!
your setup is godly
as are your welding skills!
haha just got a Blue-point (Snap-on) mig welding machine yesterday that runs Argon.
im slowly learning...









one day maybe ill be able to weld half as good as u!!
haha
anyhow
thanks for all your help and patience with me dude, its very very apprieciated!
Ill be in touch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








make that a few beers! i owe you atleast a case by now!


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

No, thank you. Good luck with your project, let me know if you come down to waterfest.


_Modified by juan8595 at 11:26 AM 4-24-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (juan8595)*

looks great!
wha are you going to do with the rain tray? weld in a curve?


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_looks great!
wha are you going to do with the rain tray? weld in a curve?

No this thing just goes from my garage to the track, maybe one day


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

the only problem I can see with this setup is it makes my pants too tight to walk around like a normal human being...


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_the only problem I can see with it.

is money, a hard thing to see with this.........


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (juan8595)*

looking good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *juan8595* »_
is money, a hard thing to see with this.........


Savings accounts are overrated! DO WORK SON!


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Down pipe and new tires


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (juan8595)*

4" downpipes are for pussies. but my old(new) tires look nice sitting there. lmk when youre ready to go to the track bro. i got my 23's in the garage ready


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_4" downpipes are for pussies. but my old(new) tires look nice sitting there. lmk when youre ready to go to the track bro. i got my 23's in the garage ready

you are missing the ponit. Its for her


----------



## VERNONVDUB (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (juan8595)*

Any progress on this? I guess I will see for myself on Friday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

you are my hero this is exactly how I envisioned my imaginary turbo setup. Except In my mind I used a t67 with divided housing instead of the slick vband setup


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

some updates 
valve cover done, catch can and fuel rail









new belt, alternator and coil pack relocated.
























its all about custom **** lol

_Modified by juan8595 at 3:11 PM 6-10-2009_


_Modified by juan8595 at 1:32 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (juan8595)*

awesome work Juan, as usual, ill say your the man!!
haha
loving my new setup with your intake

these brackets look like the work well and move everything to nice spot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

one of the best looking intake mani/awi, Ive ever seen.
this setup is superb! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02oettingera4 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (RBVRT)*

did you try and close the hood yet? Looks close in a few spots I know from experience...looks god though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (02oettingera4)*


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (02oettingera4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02oettingera4* »_did you try and close the hood yet? Looks close in a few spots I know from experience...looks god though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How is that working out for you? have any numbers?
its based on a stock mani 


_Modified by juan8595 at 11:07 AM 6-12-2009_


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (juan8595)*

Very nice use of the VR6 oil filter cap...


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (VOLKS-MAN)*

I love these type of setups


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*

Nice.. work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (juan8595)*

Paaarrrce...its comin' out badass man! I watched this project grow and now its coming along nice. Pues si, I'll be there for my fenders to get rolled probably this week if it doesn't rain...


----------



## 02oettingera4 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (juan8595)*

really good it goes and runs real well.....put down 400 wheel @ 17psi


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (02oettingera4)*

how the a/w performs? air temp after the core? what turbo you use? is this car good as a daily?


----------



## 02oettingera4 (Mar 23, 2006)

a/w is amazing gettin temps a little below ambient, its a kinetic t-67, I would daily it but have a second car....


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

Pretty Sick, i hope you never get a leak


----------



## 02oettingera4 (Mar 23, 2006)

any updates man?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

the power of Christ compels you


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (02oettingera4)*

working hard.. Trying to make it to waterfest but I need help. I need 3" lips for my bbs rs's 34 hole 15" wheels, I want to put my slicks on this and make the rears 4" so if you can help let me know I try bfi they dont have this no more HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## 02oettingera4 (Mar 23, 2006)

tunershop????? persch and partner???titaniumtouch also carry lips and such give them a call


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (02oettingera4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02oettingera4* »_tunershop????? persch and partner???titaniumtouch also carry lips and such give them a call

Yo, i loved your setup man. I remember looking at it at h20 a couple years back i believe? and doing the double look







i was with a couple friends that were kinda new to vw's and i just remember being like, no dood, you dont understand! crazyyness. lol, your car was very inspirational to me though, money money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02oettingera4 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk3* »_
Yo, i loved your setup man. I remember looking at it at h20 a couple years back i believe? and doing the double look







i was with a couple friends that were kinda new to vw's and i just remember being like, no dood, you dont understand! crazyyness. lol, your car was very inspirational to me though, money money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 thanks man I miss driving it,cant wait to get it back on the road.Hit me up at h2o this year if you see me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (02oettingera4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02oettingera4* »_ thanks man I miss driving it,cant wait to get it back on the road.Hit me up at h2o this year if you see me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

are you the original owner of this car since its been finished? aka dude in the mag?


----------



## 02oettingera4 (Mar 23, 2006)

yep


----------



## stealthmk3 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (02oettingera4)*

nice, i wonder if a setup like that would fit in my mk2, hood clearance wise? also, with all the intercooler piping essentially gone, that thing has to come into boost rediculously fast! if i see u at h20 this year ill stop and say whats up


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (stealthmk3)*

looks dope... im assuming you checked for clearance of the core support and radiator fans for the catch can and alternator relocate


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

ok this thing is almost ready for the track, fuel set up is done, wheels done got it running now. Getting a wheel alignment done tomorrow and maybe getting it dyno. The car is running nice, A/W working really nice. We'll see what the car is capable of, some pics coming soon. 







can't ****ing wait


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (juan8595)*

awesome man!
can't wait to see this thing in action!


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

got any video of this beast.. show us im dying to see it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (A2jettafreak)*

luis...you slacker. where are the new pics of it complete?


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_luis...you slacker. where are the new pics of it complete?









just go look at it you live close enough lazy ass


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (.G.L.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.G.L.I.* »_
just go look at it you live close enough lazy ass









who's talking to you anyway fool


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_
who's talking to you anyway fool









wanna fight? not scared of those biceps!


----------



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*

awesome work best i have seen in a long time i wish i lived closer and had more cash to get some work done..


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

any vids of this beast


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

lookin awesome juan, i need to come by the shop when you fire it up. ill call you


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

OMG WTF BALLZ

- Guy this is a sick intake, and a great way to use the waste of space where the old intake would have gone.
Is there a build thread for that thing or did you just whip it out in a weekend ?


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (Driverwanted)*

I will take a couple pics of the finish product, the air to water performance beautiful have 0 complains about it







. Trying to make it to the track this weekend will see what happens


----------



## GTInoob (May 29, 2004)

Nice build, I can't wait to see more pics and perhaps a vid this weekend???


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (GTInoob)*

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that it is time for some more pics


----------



## We.B.Dubbin (May 17, 2005)

*Re: The new setup almost done VRT (juan8595)*

How does the performance of this type of intake manifold compare to the "D"-shaped versions?


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (juan8595)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juan8595* »_I will take a couple pics of the finish product, the air to water performance beautiful have 0 complains about it







. Trying to make it to the track this weekend will see what happens

i think we're both well over due for the track


----------

